
Gemini PDA Android and Linux keyboard mobile device - awiesenhofer
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone#/
======
afandian
I'm backing this. It seems too good to miss. This is what I've wanted for
years: an up-to-date PDA with a keyboard just like the old days. In the
process I've had:

\- Motorola DEXT

\- HTC Desire Z

\- Blackberry Passport

(I've backed other crowd-funded projects that have flopped. Of course there's
risk, but that's the whole point of crowdfunding. If this doesn't work out,
I'm glad that they tried.)

